# Is the mchale998 the fastest square bale wrapper?



## Casecormick (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Interesting and no doubt above my pay grade


----------



## Casecormick (Mar 7, 2021)

@SidecarFlip haha for me too, but Not for my boss


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

All my dry hay is in rounds in net anyway. Don't wrap anything. All stored inside and fed as required.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Seems to me that machine uses too much plastic wrap? I'd hate to pay the bill for plastic wrap alone.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm pretty sure it's not that much. The net I use is almost 300 bucks a roll.


----------



## Casecormick (Mar 7, 2021)

@HarveyW we do 6 layers of plastic per bale, And it cost around 2 dollar per bale.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

'bout the same for over the edge net on rounds.


----------



## Casecormick (Mar 7, 2021)

We don’t use net anymore around round bales, we only use plastic


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'd never use plastic. Good way to promote spoilage of dry hay from condensation. You obviously have a different end use than I do.


----------

